# A few pics  from my mini garden



## richoso1 (May 26, 2011)

I decided to take some pics today, my plants have been in the ground for about three weeks now. The Serranos are coming on strong, this is a in-my-face because Gloria bought some generic Serranos and they took like crazy. These were planted last year.

As I stated, it's my mini garden, fresh peppers for daily use.I've got to get some spray going, it looks as if something else is taking a liking to my plants.

I can hardly wait for Agust, then I'll buy another 90 lbs. of NM green/roasted peppers.We're down to about 120 frozen pods, out of the original 90 lbs, from last August. It's all good my friend.














These are Grandma's Pick tomato plants.






	

		
			
		

		
	
.

These are my two Roma tomato plants.







These are my habaneros. left to right are Antilla, Bondo Ma jaque, Orange, and Red Savina.







Red Savina







These are NM Heritage 6-4 plants.


----------



## fpnmf (May 26, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 26, 2011)

Those are looking good Rich. I need to use that ground cover in my garden. Too many weeds


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Very Nice Rich !!!

I can see you like pulling weeds as much as I do!

Bear


----------



## michael ark (May 26, 2011)

Mine look so so had alot of bad weather.Tornados are hard on plants.They have been produceing but stalled after all that bad weather.They just started to flower again.


----------



## rbranstner (May 26, 2011)

One of these  years I need to plan a little garden with peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## miamirick (May 26, 2011)

nice looking     i need to do some of that     wonder if they will take in all this heat?


----------



## meateater (May 26, 2011)

Looking great Rich. Serranos are one of my favorites. Them Habs are looking pretty good also, I might have a chance on some this year.


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2011)

Looks great Rich. As for the bugs maybe try some Neem Oil Spray it should work with everything you have pictured and it's safe to use right up to harvest day


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 26, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Mine look so so had alot of bad weather.Tornados are hard on plants.They have been produceing but stalled after all that bad weather.They just started to flower again.




We had just had a late frost that killed most my tomatos, Jals, red and green peppers........Have to replant it all again!


----------



## biaviian (May 26, 2011)

I have to replant too but all due to hail.  Horrible storm today that took down 6 HUGE trees in my new yard.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 26, 2011)

Plants are looking pretty good Rich...


----------



## michael ark (May 27, 2011)

I got lucky with a shredded plant from the winds and hail.I blame it all on miracle grow .


----------



## flyweed (May 27, 2011)

I hear ya blue bomber..my gardens are usually well into growing this time of year...but hell..last night (read = May 26) we got frickin FROST!!  here in Wisconsin..this is unheard of.....right now, we are at 55F...this weather is just crazy...usually we are at about 65F or so at night in late May.  SHEESH


----------



## chefrob (May 27, 2011)

looks good rich...love the different habs too.........how would you rate them form hottest to hottester...........

rick...chilis do fine in the heat, got some producing now and it gets a lttle warm here.


miamirick said:


> nice looking     i need to do some of that     wonder if they will take in all this heat?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I have to replant too but all due to hail.  Horrible storm today that took down 6 HUGE trees in my new yard.


Sorry to hear that!

That one missed us.

Bear


----------



## alelover (May 28, 2011)

That's a nice little garden Rich. You don't have a thing for peppers do ya?


----------



## flash (May 28, 2011)

Looks good Rich. I tried some Pablano peppers this year along with Banana. Got two Pablano plants and ONE whole pepper.


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2011)

Rich I planted some Scotch Bonnets this year we'll see how they do and if they do well for me I'll send ya some seeds


----------

